# DCC and snap switch compatability



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello, perhaps this belongs in the newbie area,

I have a decent sized approximately 5 x 9 "U" shaped DC powered HO layout with a lower level, a Frankenstein like combination of my old Tyco set and some newer pieces, a rotary snow plow I installed a working DC motor in as well as several DC locomotives and I maybe 20(!) snap switches and a couple double curve switches.

Do I understand correctly I can hook up a DCC system to my track and it will probably power the rails correctly but the snap switches will have to be controlled by their old buttons?

Thanks guys.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*DCC control from current dc controled layout*

Yes , that's my understanding also. There is also, control with a hand held dcc controller in addition to your already hard wired system which may remain in place. While, if you may choose, too purchase a device, that receives a signal from the hand held dcc controller to operate the turnout to the correct position. As you follow the train around the table, you could also throw the turnouts manually.
The DCC hardware is interchangeable. Make sure the stranded power wire to the track is matched to the current carrying capacity produced when operating Mu's. DCC puts out a constant voltage~15v dc the decoder in the engine reads the signals from the command station,horn,air brakes acceleration ect. ect. And there are sound decoders also.
Wireless control is another story. 
Regards, 
tr1


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> Do I understand correctly I can hook up a DCC system to my track and it will probably power the rails correctly but the snap switches _*will have to be*_ controlled by their old buttons?


No they will not have to be. but it would be best if you keep the switches the way that they are when you first change over to DCC. Later you can add decoders to the switches.





tr1 said:


> .........device, that receives a signal from the hand held dcc controller to operate the turnout to the correct position......


That is not quite right. The controller (throttle) sends a signal to the command station, Then the command station sends a digital signal out to the rails.




tr1 said:


> .................... DCC puts out a constant voltage~15v dc .........


The track power is not DC it is a A/C square wave.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you have several DC locos, you are aware they will require
DCC decoders to operate correctly, tho most DCC systems can
run one DC locomotive.

Also, plan to electrically isolate the DC locomotives not being used when DCC
is powering the track as any sitting idle can be damaged. Locos with
DCC decoders can sit idle with no harm even tho powered.

If you have any sections of your layout that is controlled by on/off
or power pack selectors you'll want to set these to ON and connect
your DCC System to The input of these switches. Otherwise running
DCC on a DC wired layout is no problem. 

As the other guys have noted, power your turnouts and other
accessories by the power packs you've been using for them. The
track voltage should go only to the track.

Don


----------

